# Question about Revolution



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is on Revolution it's a topical parasiticide for dogs and cats. She takes her last dosage today. It's for the treatment and control of fleas, ear mites, sarcoptic mange mites, and ticks and it also prevents heartworm. I was wondering is it good to keep them on this year round or just for the spring/summer months?

I don't want her to get fleas as she is around other dogs a lot. Just wondering what others do?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is on Revolution too. His last dose is in November. Having said that he presently has fleas (at least three)!  He was playing with my brother's dog in Montreal last week, she gave him new fangled medication resistant fleas that are rampant there. I think bugs everywhere are adapting to their new reality, I have heard that lice on children are harder to get rid of than ever!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry Renee I've no idea proberly best to check will Molly's vet. Is it Molly's birthday tomorrow?? x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Rufus!! So do you keep him on the Revolution year round or just for the 6 months? I hate fleas she hasn't had any yet but I had a golden retriever way back and she got some and it was horrible to get rid of them


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Only the months with no snow, I don't think those critters usually survive winter and I don't think the chemicals can be good for him? I moved up his October dose a bit to try to get rid of these fleas, I'll let you know in a day or so if it worked. If not I'll be looking for a strong safe flea shampoo. Also Revolution did nothing to stop him from getting a tick a couple of years back. You have to watch carefully especially if they've been in long grass!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Sorry Renee I've no idea proberly best to check will Molly's vet. Is it Molly's birthday tomorrow?? x


Yes tomorrow is her first birthday


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I do heat guard and front line and I do it all year. I think it is best not to take chances. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I do heat guard and front line and I do it all year. I think it is best not to take chances.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I'm thinking of keeping her on it year round but I will have to check with the vet to make sure it's safe!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I'm thinking of keeping her on it year round but I will have to check with the vet to make sure it's safe!


I actually do the frontline every 3 to 3.5 weeks. Was reading that it loses it's effectiveness in the fourth week. They actually got ticks on them at week 4. So I pushed it up a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

